# I need to leave. Help :(



## Brightxeyes

I need to leave.
I've tried and tried and I'm at the last tether, or beyond that now.

My boyfriend literally talks to me like dirt.
There are many many instances where I've thought 'I've had enough' but this morning I think that's it. Last night I went for a drink for the first time in a year. I didn't feel so fresh (I'm not too bad but I asked for water when I woke up) he then said its downstairs n if I don't get up right now he'll get some water and throw it on me..

Like this is the tip of the iceberg, I get this attitude all the time. I do EVERYTHING for our child. I'm just sick of it and I've tried to get past it and I'm getting to the point where I'd rather be dead than be with him.

My parents don't have enough room to take me n my son in. I had to quit a part time job because no one could have our son and my boyfriend is 'too busy' to have him.

Where the hell do I start. How do I leave?! I literally have no money. My boyfriend has to pay for my bills. I am trapped.


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm so sorry to hear this hun- can you get an appt at cab next week? They'll be able to help you x


----------



## Brightxeyes

Thank you I'll try there :) I just didn't know where to start. I'm scared I'll just decide to 'see how it goes again'. He doesn't know I want to leave.. He would actually throw me out if I said I wanted to move to him. It would literally be a surprise move out n take the basics while he's out or something.


----------



## cupcake23

https://www.womensaid.ie

Please contact, you need to remove yourself and your son from this situation, this is still domestic abuse and it will only escalate to physical violence if you let him treat you this way. There are local support groups that can give you advice/ help and even a place of safety so please have a google but the above link is the first one I thought of. All the best x


----------



## Jkelmum

Are you in uk ? If so contact women's aid they can help. He is abusive and you deserve better


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## RaspberryK

You will be fine, the benefits system is designed to help people in our situation. What's your housing situation currently? X


----------

